# Which handgun has the lowest recoil? Home defense



## LasVegas (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi America :smt1099

This is a very common question, and like most questions it has more than just one answer. I need a gun for Home defense. Can you recommend a handgun or a rifle?

A shotgun has a way to big recoil for me......

Glock17?
Glock19?
Ar15?


Thank you guys for answering


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of a rifle or shotgun for home defense. I have my own reasons for stating such, and I've addressed it in past posts. 

As far as recoil goes, a 9mm pistol isn't all that bad. I only have one Glock, and that's a 21C, which is a .45acp. I don't know Glocks well enough to be able to determine caliber by model number. 

You didn't mention a revolver, so I won't address those calibers, brands, or model numbers. 

It would be of help if you gave us more info. as to your age, ability, skill level with handguns, and such. The more we know of your situation, the more we can properly respond to your questions.


----------



## LasVegas (Jan 16, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not a big fan of a rifle or shotgun for home defense. I have my own reasons for stating such, and I've addressed it in past posts.
> 
> As far as recoil goes, a 9mm pistol isn't all that bad. I only have one Glock, and that's a 21C, which is a .45acp. I don't know Glocks well enough to be able to determine caliber by model number.
> 
> ...


Oh Ok. I'm 20 years old, live in Henderson,Nevada.I'm a student at Nevada State College.The maximal spending is $2500. Super bad skill level  I need a gun for a low skilled shooter.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Easy - spend $1500getting training and you'll have $1000 to buy a top notch handgun when you are ready. 
Seriously -- get some training first, as you are being trained you'll find what you like and don't like and what you are comfortable with. THEN you go about deciding what you want.


----------



## LasVegas (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok.. I 'll get some training.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, some training would be a great start, and most likely, any questions that may come up, can be addressed by the class / training. Do some research on the classes, and try to get some feedback from others that have taken some. 

Obviously, you have sufficient funds to buy a firearm with. Don't go over-board and spend it all on just one firearm. For under $1000.00, you should be able to buy yourself a very good gun, some ammo, and maybe a holster to boot. 

BTW......there's no such thing as a gun for a low-skilled shooter. There are cheaply priced and manufactured firearms, but that's a whole other issue all together.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock19 is a good one, a very good home defense pistol, or for anything else you want to do with it. Both simple to operate and accurate to shoot with, out of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with the train first approach for the same reason others suggested...as you become more familiar with all firearm types and in trying each, you'll find the one that's best for you.

It's not the best caliber, the lowest recoil, the biggest, smallest or anything "est" other than the best fit for you, your comfort level, and ease of use.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

LasVegas said:


> Hi America :smt1099
> 
> This is a very common question, and like most questions it has more than just one answer. I need a gun for Home defense. Can you recommend a handgun or a rifle?
> 
> ...


It would be truly astute in your historical observations if you have noted that the AR-15 was originally designed as a "machine pistol."

But I am sure you did not really mean "handgun" for it.

At any rate, the AR-15 has a spring buffer in the stock, so recoil is almost zero for it, and you can easily shoot it with one hand, which according to R.Lee Ermey that's what a handgun is -- a gun you can shoot with one hand.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Of the 3 you list the AR15 wins..........


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Of the 3 you list the AR15 wins..........


Exactly. But it is not exactly a "handgun." It is more like a "machine pistol."

So unless he plans to carry it wherever he goes, slung over his shoulder in open carry / loaded mode, with everyone in the Vegas valley gawking at him, he may want to forget about an AR-15 and its recoil, for now.

Also, there are parts of the valley that do not allow open carry at all.

And many if not all of the casinos would not let you bring an AR-15 slung across your shoulder into them.

A handgun is more discrete when concealed.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

If, in fact, the AR-15 was, 'originally designed as a machine pistol' then this is the very first time anyone's ever told me! The OP originally did ask about both pistols AND rifles.

According to the biography of US Army Lt. Colonel Anthony Herbert he was using AR-15 RIFLES in Vietnam long before the carbine version was available to the troops; and, even though these carbines were all the rage with field officers, he personally wouldn't carry one because the carbines proved to be even more unreliable than the original, 'jam-o-matic' AR-15 rifles. (It turned out to be a propellant and gas tube problem that was further accentuated by the carbine's shorter gas tube.)

LasVegas, (cool name) you absolutely positively need good training! 'Why' so many people think that they can just buy a pistol, a couple of boxes of cartridges, and go shooting is beyond me; but, in my experience, this is exactly what the vast majority of people do. The obvious mechanical answer to your question is, '_A long or heavy barreled, Sturm-Ruger, 22 LR caliber, semiautomatic pistol_'. However, this caliber and type of pistol isn't going to be any good to someone like you for self-defense.

Again, you need professional firearm safety and handling training, as well as actual shooting experience. Personally, the very last handgun I would suggest to a novice is a Glock; but, on the one hand, I've seen way too many things go wrong on firing lines; I, also, know about even more things going wrong with newbies and handguns; and, on the other hand, I have an active conscience and very few emotional obsessions. (Which makes me, 'different' than many of my peers.)

Inexperienced pistoleros always do best with revolvers and semiautomatics like the Springfield XD's. What are the best calibers to begin pistol shooting with? The 22 LR is a good rimfire cartridge for newbies to familiarize themselves with; and in centerfire cartridges either 9 x 19mm, or 45 ACP are the easiest chamberings for a beginner to start out with. (I'm NOT going to explain, 'Why' now. Just take me at my word: A beginner can be more easily trained to use either cartridge well.)

I'm a firearms instructor; and, when it became necessary for me to train my own wife in how to skillfully use a handgun, (NOT an easy thing for any husband to do) I trained her on a 357 Magnum revolver; and, know what? Today, the woman is better with a 357 Magnum revolver than more than half of the men that I regularly watch shoot all different sorts of pistols. What I did with my own wife, I can do with anyone else, too. What made the difference? A lot of regular: safety, handling, and range training, a student who (to my amazement) was willing to carefully listen and, then, do as she was told, and (even if I do say so myself) the shrewd attention of an older firearms instructor who's intimately familiar with what new shooters most often do both right, and wrong!

Right now you're afraid of having to deal with recoil; but, the truth is that recoil is actually A TOOL that an experienced shooter has learned how to skillfully use in order to shoot a firearm well. A great deal of savvy firearm training involves the instructor being able to, 'form a marriage' between a new shooter, and firearm recoil. If you proceed further into the shooting sports and self-defense your own experience isn't going to be any different. (It just might take longer for you to catch on, and be more confusing; but much of this is going to depend on: (1) Whom you associate yourself with, (2) how well you listen, and (3) are able to personally apply the information you're exposed to.)

Good luck!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not a fan of a long gun for home defense for several reasons. They can be unwieldy in the close and sometimes, somewhat tight confines of a home. They require a different level of training in order to be used effectively and confidently in tighter quarters. A handgun is generally not hampered by these factors.

But I will say this. A long gun, used properly and with a plan (which you should have anyway for your home, regardless of what firearm you employ) is a *very *formidable weapon system.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

AdamSmith said:


> Exactly. But it is not exactly a "handgun." It is more like a "machine pistol."
> 
> So unless he plans to carry it wherever he goes, slung over his shoulder in open carry / loaded mode, with everyone in the Vegas valley gawking at him, he may want to forget about an AR-15 and its recoil, for now.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind the title of this thread: *" Which handgun has the lowest recoil? Home defense ".*

The original poster wants to know the lowest recoil and made no mention of carrying......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

LasVegas said:


> Hi America :smt1099
> 
> This is a very common question, and like most questions it has more than just one answer. I need a gun for Home defense. Can you recommend a handgun or a rifle?
> 
> ...


There are a ton of excellent choices out there in handguns and long guns but since you specifically mentioned three, of those three I would go with the Glock 17. This gun is going to be easier to handle and grip when coming out of a sleep then the Glock 19... generally. And it has a longer sight radius which, if you are even able to use them, is a plus. But primarily because of the grip and the fact that gaining a good purchase on the grip is probably going to be easier and more natural with the Glock 17. Do keep in mind that there are many variables with this.

As for recoil, the AR is going to have less felt recoil, but I admit to having a bias in favor of a handgun for home defense. The 9mm does not have a lot of recoil anyway, so that should not pose any concerns unless you have damage or reduced use of your hands.

All subjective as I'm sure you know.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I am not a fan of a long gun for home defense for several reasons. They can be unwieldy in the close and sometimes, somewhat tight confines of a home. They require a different level of training in order to be used effectively and confidently in tighter quarters. A handgun is generally not hampered by these factors.
> 
> But I will say this. A long gun, used properly and with a plan (which you should have anyway for your home, regardless of what firearm you employ) is a *very *formidable weapon system.


I would say for your home, a 12 gauge pump action shotgun with #6 shot is perfect. You are correct, it requires special training.

The only thing you cannot do with a shotgun is put it under your pillow. So for a complete defense, you would want a shotgun and a pistol, for your home.

You are right about any rifle -- these do not make good home defense weapons. The carbine battle rifles in AK-47, AR-15, the Ruger mini's, and all the knock offs that imitate them, are better than nothing though, but not better than a shotgun or a pistol or both.


----------



## natsb (Sep 18, 2013)

The AR will over the best recoil and the most rounds for home defense. If low recoil is a high priority, mayhap a 22 sould be considered on the list.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Keep in mind the title of this thread: *" Which handgun has the lowest recoil? Home defense ".*
> 
> The original poster wants to know the lowest recoil and made no mention of carrying......


2 birds though with one stone, Cait my friend. Since he lives in a free state like Nevada, he has carry rights, open or concealed.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

A handgun is for carrying or backup. For a dedicated home defense weapon an M4 is a great choice if shotties are'nt an option. I believe it to be one of the best multi-purpose guns there are. Pistols are extremely difficult to be fast and accurate with at even close ranges during practice. It's even harder when it's for real. For all the nay sayers, go to a range and try putting three rounds into a paper plate at 15 feet in 2 seconds without missing. Average people can't do it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You've gotten good advice here.

In handguns,I believe the 9 and 45 are your best bet.I prefer the 45 but that's a personal choice.Of the few plastic pistols I've shot,I find they have more recoil and/or muzzle flip compared to an all metal gun due to the lighter weight-weight absorbs the recoil impulse.The exception to me on plastic is the HKs in 45,they recoil quite easy due to their design.I have not shot an XD or M&P so I don't know about their traits,but my HK USP 45 has very soft recoil.Their 9 and 40 are a little suceptable to limp wristing so I would not recommend them for a NewB.

The only way you will ever know is to shoot different guns to see how you like them,sometimes a gun that seems to be great just won't work for you that well.


----------



## MaxResponse (Jan 27, 2014)

Some good suggestions on training. I received training in the military but have never been to a civilian trainer course. My wife, friends, neighbors or parents have never had any training BUT what separates them from most would-be home defenders, they shoot/practice on a regular basis. Low Recoil - for years, my wife, my Mom and sister never shot carried anything more powerful than .38 +P. Before passing several years ago, my Mom carried/shot often a .357 3" barrel revolver and my wife now shoots any 45acp she can get her hands on. She prefers a all steel pistols due to their weight helping with muzzle rise. Here is my two pennies worth. (Sorry for the long reply!)
1.) Familiarity with the weapon you go with will be critical. 
2.) Putting rounds down range and practice clearing possible jams
3.) Practice reloading (always with an empty gun) in a dark room in the event the power to your home is cut.
4.) Practice/plan for defensive positions throughout your home. An intruder won't be familiar with your home's layout so that will be a big advantage.
5.) Practice, Practice...Shoot and Shoot some more!!!


----------

